# looking for cookie box with window



## nanpastry (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi I am looking for a cardboard box about 4 or 5 inch cube
with a window...for individual pastries ...for display cooler
I have been using plastic forever
and I want to convert to paper..have been looking online for a while now
can't find anything


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Try these links:

http://www.menashapackaging.com/prod...deli_boxes.jsp

http://www.ungerco.com/


----------



## milenany (Feb 10, 2005)

You can order them online here:

Cookie & Cake boxes


----------

